# Campus Carry Bills Needs Your Help!



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay Indiana let's get this thing rolling.

The NRA says "Please contact the Senate Judiciary Committee and respectfully indicate your desire to bring SB 12 for a committee hearing. Senator Johnny Nugent and Indiana's Campus Carry Bill are depending on you!"

Here's the link http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=4352

Campus Carry Legislation to be Considered in North Dakota Next Week!

The NRA says "Please contact the members of the House Government and Veterans Affairs committee and respectfully urge them to support this important piece of legislation."

Here's the link http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=4393


----------

